# Rotor rooter rules



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

One of those guys was at one of my larger commercial accounts and got his snake stuck in the floor drain. Now I get to cut open the floor and replace it. It wasn't really their fault I guess the drain body is so rusted it went through it and burroughed into the dirt. Just glad it wasn't me that did it. Well that and, I get some good work out of it.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

They send letters, food and try to horn in on my customers all the time. I love it.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

So long as your good to your customers they will never stray.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

When they do that to me and the client lets me know. I say thats fine use them, but just remember il be here to fix their screw up. Never fails!! was just called back to a customer after 3 yrs away and they did 12k on repairs with me. Although i have one former customer that goes out of his way to not call me. He said its just to prove me wrong and that there are lots of hungry plumbers.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> When they do that to me and the client lets me know. I say thats fine use them, but just remember il be here to fix their screw up. Never fails!! was just called back to a customer after 3 yrs away and they did 12k on repairs with me. *Although i have one former customer that goes out of his way to not call me. He said its just to prove me wrong and that there are lots of hungry plumbers.*




Why so bitter ?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> They send letters, food and try to horn in on my customers all the time. I love it.




Food ???


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Food ???


Cake, pizza drinks....they are harassing some. They think its earning them points.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Gettinit said:


> Cake, pizza drinks....they are harassing some. They think its earning them points.



You gotta be kidding............:laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> You gotta be kidding............:laughing:


Nope. When I see them I wave and ask for a piece. They never offer or have any for me.


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

gettinit said:


> nope. When i see them i wave and ask for a piece. They never offer or have any for me.



lmao !!!


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

On, they weren't honing on I'm my customer. They do all the drain rodding there that their in house staff can't get. They don't let them do any real work.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

AssTyme said:


> Why so bitter ?


 
Who knows why he is. Its no loss for me.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> Who knows why he is. Its no loss for me.


Your customer expects it for free and if you don't like it there have to be plenty of Moes that will. That's how I read in between the lines.


----------

